# Your Hunting Dog Photos



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's been several years since we had a thread with photos of everyone's hunting dogs. I know a lot of you guys have picked up new dogs, so let's see them and your old hunting partners too.

Here's my 6 year old Labrador.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Just cleaned the pics if the phone the first one is two years old and the puppy that's all I have for ya bump
The thread in January and there will be a lot more with dead stuff in them one is a gwp and the other is a duestch drahthaar ( most likely spelled wrong )


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

This is Puppy Sunnie.








Sunnie all Grown up she is two now.

















This is my buddy Tic he will be five very soon.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's mine....he is an English Pointer/lab


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Above is what we use most of the time. They retrieve anything. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:









But here is my two dogs. The black lab is now 15 yrs old. She just can't go hunting anymore. 
My yellow lab is a great family dog and that is about all. She sometimes goes with us, but it's more of a hassle.

But We treat each of them like they are part of the family.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

My Lab Gunner..


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

This is Benelli in action. She had just turned 2. Last hunt of the season if I remember correct. She had to lay down in her dog blind about 100 yards behind us since there was no where for her to hide and her view was blocked so basically all her retrieves were blind. We shot 3 limits that day and she retrieved like a machine! It was a fun memory.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

One from my morning training session today.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Ano








Another taken this weekend


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

bad pictures- but what I had here


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

Trout, 3 year old Fox Red Lab.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

My three-year-old hunting sweetheart Myst.


----------

